# الاجزاء المتحركه من جسم الطائره الخارجي ما هي التسميه العلميه لها وما هي فوائدها وشكر



## اكرم تويج (23 مارس 2006)

الاجزاء المتحركه من جسم الطائره الخارجي ما هي التسميه العلميه لها وما هي فوائدها وشكرا


----------



## MIT (23 مارس 2006)

سؤال جيد . . .

وقبل ما أجيب عليه افضل الأشارة إلى أن الطائره بإمكانها أثناء طيرانها القيام بعدة حركات حول ثلاثة محاور . . . المحور الأول يمتد على طول الطائره (من الذيل الى الكابينه) والحركه حوله تسمى Roll 

المحور الثاني يمتد على طول الجناح والحركه حوله تسمى pitch 

المحور الثالث عمودي على تقاطع المحورين السابقين والحركه حوله تسمى Yaw 

أما مايؤثر على الحركه حول المحور الأول فهي جنيحات على الأجنحه . . . . وتكون حركتها متعاكسه وتسمى Aileron إضافة لتأثير جزئي من الدفه

أما مايؤثر على الحركه حول المحور الثاني فهو الذيل الأفقي ويسمى Horizantal tail

أما مايؤثر على الحركه حول المحور الثالث فهو الدفه وتسمى Rudder

هناك أجزاء أخرى مهمه مثل Spoilers , flaps سوف أتكلم عنها لاحقا

​


----------



## aerospace engineer (24 مارس 2006)

هذه الصورة ستوضح لك ما تكلم عنه الزميل mit








هناك ايضا ال trim tabs و هي موجودة على لوح التحكم للانحناءاءت الصغيرة

ال spoilers و ال flaps يستعملون عند الاقلاع او الهبوط للوصول الى السرع المناسبة

ال spoilers ايضا تستعمل مع ال ailerons لمعاكسة adverse yaw

هذه الاجزاء عندما تتحرك لا تعمل فقط على زيادة قوى الرفع و لكن الجر induced drag ايضا لذلك تجد ان تحريك ال ailerons ايضا يؤدي الى خلق yaw غير مرغوب فيه 







هناك ايضا ال speed brakes , parachutes, thrust reversers كلها اجزاء متحركة تستخدم للتقليل من سرعة الطائرة قي الهبوط 











قد تجد ايضا thrust vectoring nozzles تتحكم في ال pitch و roll


----------



## اكرم تويج (24 مارس 2006)

اطال الله في اعماركم لم لتوقع ان هناك هذا العدد من الاجزاء المتحركه رغم اني وعند ركوب الطائره اتقصد ان اكون فوق الاجنحه لرؤية ما يحدث اثناء الدوران - الان تولد لي سؤال هو في حالة الدوران متى نستخدم الraw ومتى نستخدم الroll وارجو ان اكون لم اثقل عليكم فاني مهندس مدني ولكن مولع بالطيران


----------



## aerospace engineer (26 مارس 2006)

:81: 

الزميل اكرم, يعتمد على المناورة و ما يحقق استقرار و بنيان الطائرة قد تحتاج الى جميع قوى الدوران. مثلا عندما تلف الطائرة ستجد ان الرول متزاوج coupled مع الياو لان قوى الرفع تنقسم الى مركبات تحرك الطائرة في محور حركة الرول و الياو (مسار الطائرة يصبح منحنى,) و لكن تحريك ال ailerons ايضا يصاحبة ياو سلبي لذلك تحتاج الى ال سبويلرز او الردر على يحافظ على الياو المطلوب, بالاضافة الى ذلك ستجد ان نتيجة هذه الانقسام ان قوة الرفع الراسية غير كافية لمقاومة وزن الطائرة (الذي يصبح اكثر نتيجة قوى الجذب g-force) لذلك الانف سيتجة الى الاسفل, لذلك انت تحتاج الى البيتش حتى تحافظ على ارتفاع الطائرة على الاقل. 






المبدا نفسه في المناورات الاخرى مثل الحركة المستقيمة و الجر الى اعلى.. rectilinear and pull up motions

لو اردت ان تتسلق بخط مستقيم تحتاج الى كل هذه القوى ايضا لان قوى الرفع تنقسم الى قوى تؤدي الى دوران الطائرة في محاور البيتش و الرول, لو كنت تحتاج الى الحفاظ على مستوى اجنحة الطائرة فانت تحتاج الى حركة الايليرونز التي تحتاج الى حركة السبويلرز الردر. تحتاج ايضا الى تحريك المصاعد لان قوى الرفع الراسية اقل من الوزن و الانف سيتجة الى الاسفل, حركة المصاعد ايضا يصاحبها رول.

هذا من حيث المبدأ, انا لا اطير طائرات قد يفيدك ذوي الخبرة الفعلية اكثر. و لكن ان توجد هذه القوى بصورة خالصة صعب قد لا يحدث لان للطائرة لها 6 درجات حرية و تزاوج بين هذه القوى, و كما تلاحظ شيء يجر شيء. لو كان عندم ريح side force فان المسالة تصبح اكثر تعقيد و لكن المبدا نفسه.

السيار ايضا نفس المبدا, عندما تلف فان الوزن لا يتوزع بالتساوي عليها, و تجد ان لفها يمين او يسار فانها تستعمل قوى مشابه للرول و الياو ايضا و لكن ال differential gear يعوض عن القوى الناقصة على الدولاليب حتى تكون ثابتة على الارض و لا تنقلب (الرول)


----------



## اكرم تويج (26 مارس 2006)

الله يوفقك على هذا التوضيح الرائع الحقيقه اتمنى ان اجلس معك ونتبادل الحديث معا كي استفيد اكثر ولكن العين بصيره واليد قصيره:14:


----------



## kasper (27 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخوي أكرم بالنسبه لسؤالك فهو يحتاج الى شرح طويل عريض لأن هذا الجزاء من الطيران يسمى باStability and Control
وفيه ماهو أساسي يطبق على كل الطائرات 
ومنها ماهو ثانوي ويعتمد على تصميم الطائره وشكلها 
الأخوان ما قصروا قامو بالواجب وزياده و أذا أردت المزيد بأمكانك زيارت هذا الموقع حيث يحتوي على دروس مجانيه لكل ما يتعلق بعالم الطيران وتخصصات كثيره أخرى 
وهذا رابط Stability and Control
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Aeronautics-and-Astronautics/16-333Fall-2004/LectureNotes/index.htm


----------



## اكرم تويج (30 مارس 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه با اخي الغالي


----------



## waelusha (1 أبريل 2006)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## EngUtility (8 أبريل 2006)

حقيقة موضوع الاجزاء الخارجية المتحركة في الطائرة او ما نسمى الcontrol Servicesمن المواضيع الشيقة جدا والتي تؤثر تاثيرا قويا في اداء الطائرات وخصوصا المقاتلة منها.
وتعقيبا على رد الاخ kasper فإن هذه الدراسة او العلم يسمى باسم Stability and AUTOMATIC Control بصيغى اكثر دقة.


----------



## اكرم تويج (10 أبريل 2006)

شكرا للصيغه الاكثر دقه وشكرا على اي معلومه تردني منكم يااصدقاء المعرفه


----------



## emahmoud (12 أبريل 2006)

لكم الشكر اجزله وبارك الله فيكم على هذا التوضيح الرائع


----------



## عمرالسعيد (13 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"]انار الله عليكم من نور الايمان
وجزاكم عنا الخير .
وجزى جميع من عمل على منفعة الناس خيرا مثله .........[/FRAME]


----------



## AlmathlooM (16 أبريل 2006)

تسلم اخوي على الدر الحلو


----------



## عسراء الميكانيك (18 أبريل 2006)

_[glow="0033cc[frame="7 70"]"][glint]السلام عليكم [/glow]
لقد جذبني في هذا الموضوع اللشيق طريقة ايضاح المعلومة 
وبشكل مبسط ولطيف حتى انني كنت ابحث في موضوع اخر لكن جمالية اظهار المعلومة 
وتوصيلها بشكل ميسر جذبتني اليها 
وبارك الله فيكم وبجهودكم الطيبة [/frame][/glint]_


----------



## مصطفى عارف (2 مايو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم وعلى هذه المحاضرات في التحكم وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ع الغزالي (2 مايو 2006)

*مهندس / عبدالناصر الغزالي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا جزيلا علي هذة المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيكم
ارجو من الاخوة اذا امكن تزويدي بكتب تتعلق بهندسة الطيران المدني تخصص كهرباء و اجهزة
وشكرا والسلام عليكم:68:


----------



## ع الغزالي (2 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى علي قبولي كعضو في هذا المنتدي وشكرا علي المعلومات القيمة وارجو منكم تزويدي ببعض الكتب التي تتعلق بهندسة الطيران المدني تخصص كهرباء و اجهزة والسلام عليكم


----------



## husain99 (29 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على المعلومة يا شباب والى الأمام


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 أغسطس 2006)

مزيد من التقدم والرقي ويارب يزيدك من المعلومات المفيده لكل اعضاء الملتقي


----------



## fullbank (8 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]شكرا على هذا الموضوع [/MOVE][/FRAME]


----------



## eldaly (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى الاخ السأل عن اسماء الاجزاء المتحركه فى الطائرات ستجد كل ما تريد واكثر فى هذا الرابط
http://www.xainoo.com/?p=125
ومرفق صورة متحركه لزيادة التوضيح
والى الاخ السأل عن كتب فى الكهرباء اعتذر منك فلولا ضيق الوقت لارسلت لك باختصار ما تريد ولكن ستجد هنا اكثر مما تريد ان شاء الله وهذا هو الرابط
http://university.arabsbook.com/forumdisplay.php?f=40
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## م المصري (15 نوفمبر 2006)

أخيرا وجدت من يتكلم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## م المصري (15 نوفمبر 2006)

كر خاص للزميل Kasper


----------



## hamada86 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أوى عالموضوع


----------

